# SG job offer (no degree) will i get an EP approved?



## bingrella

Hi,

I'm in early discussions regarding coming to work in Singapore (being invited to join an International company based there). I DON'T currently have degree instead 10+ years working experience that the company finds valuable. 

Do you think I'll have issues getting a work permit approved or if I have a job secured pior and the company submits my application will I have a strong chance to secure the necessary work permits?

Thanks and advice would be helpful,,


----------



## bingrella

sorry to elaborate- 

- Australian citizen
- I'll probably fit in under- P2 Pass: typically for foreigners with a base salary between S$3,500 and S$7,000 a month.
- my experience is in a very specialised but non-technical field (that the company has involvement in for which there is no degree covering this type of thing) but I will also expand and work in a completely new field with them in a trainee type role (while also using my past experience to assist them in the area of which all my experience is in).

Thanks for any tips!


----------



## ladyme28

as far as i know, SG assesses foreign workers based on their degree and work exp. but in ur case suggest to ur employer to have your employment pass applied BEFORE u come here jst to make sure it gets approved. if it gets rejected, ur company can file for an appeal to state why they want to hire you. but appeal is 3 wks processing and dont guarrantee approval though


----------



## M.Lee

bingrella said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm in early discussions regarding coming to work in Singapore (being invited to join an International company based there). I DON'T currently have degree instead 10+ years working experience that the company finds valuable.
> 
> Do you think I'll have issues getting a work permit approved or if I have a job secured pior and the company submits my application will I have a strong chance to secure the necessary work permits?
> 
> Thanks and advice would be helpful,,


Dear bingrella,
Singapore has recently tightened its employment visa schemes in July and is set to further tighten requirements for lower to middle-income foreign professionals w.e.f. January 2012. Minimum salary requirements for the P2 pass is now S$4,000 and in January 2012, it will be increased to S$4,500. Additionally, you will have to meet tighter educational requirements. Perhaps, it is best to consult both a Singapore immigration services agency and your potential company before making plans to move to Singapore.


----------



## simonsays

my 2 cent says - no need to consult immigration consultants .. everything here is above the board, and is in black and white, and what is not in B&W, immigration consultants also don't know ..

Those without without degree can be awarded EP, if the employer can justify the need, and, experience and a pay .. 

The previous unofficial benchmark was 8,000 $ PM or higher, to skip the "DEGREE" requirement

Cheers


----------



## simonsays

bingrella said:


> Thanks for any tips!


Hi,

was there any good outcome re: your job here ?

Cheers


----------

